# If this isn't proof that it's all about temperament, I dont know what is



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Meet Arthur the stray dog who followed an extreme sports team through the Amazon rainforest | Daily Mail Online


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I bet you that the dog was just let to be a dog . No frenzied youth "needing" to meet 50 people within xxx time, no needing to socialize with other dogs, no roomful of toys , no redirecting, no conditioning - simple , straight forward , honest acceptance of dog for dog as a dog.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thats a great story!
What a great group of guys, there kindness to Arthur is absolutely wonderful


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Yep....the essence of a dog and a potential meatball.

Great story...beats the heck out of what some Hollywood "star" might be tweeting 

SuperG


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

carmspack said:


> I bet you that the dog was just let to be a dog . No frenzied youth "needing" to meet 50 people within xxx time, no needing to socialize with other dogs, no roomful of toys , no redirecting, no conditioning - simple , straight forward , honest acceptance of dog for dog as a dog.


:thumbup:

What a great story!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

SuperG said:


> Yep....the essence of a dog and a potential meatball.
> 
> 
> SuperG


Goes back to how humans ended up befriending dogs in the first place, right?


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes. Just shows when things are right, they are absolutely right. Thanks for showing this story.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great story!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

YES!!!!! Good temperament and street wise to begin with. From the jungle to an airport and calm. Pretty good. Hope they allow him to spread his genes instead of "fixing" him.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Just puts a smile on the face


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

"These guys have meatballs, better stick with em."

Few days later....

"These guys are nuts."


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a fabulous story!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great story!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

brembo said:


> "These guys have meatballs, better stick with em."
> 
> Few days later....
> 
> "These guys are nuts."


:wild:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I read the story this morning. Yeah for the guys who didn't leave their new buddy behind so that they could get a better time on the race. No surprise that great dog was adopted and taken home.


----------

